# update Fehler code 80070005?



## Triple-Y (25. Juni 2008)

was mache ich falsch wenn ich ständig diese Fehler Code Meldung bekomme: Code 80070005 ????

- ich habe ein legales Vista 32/64 (enterprise und Ultimate). 
- nach einer neuinstallation installiere ich meist alle Treiber
- danach geh ich online und aktiviere Vista vollständig
- nach der Aktivierung lasse ich das SP! drüber laufen.
- alles Aktionen verlaufen ohne Probleme

wenn mein System nun fertig neu aufgesetzt ist funktionieren keine Updates .... man bekommt nur : Code 80070005 ????

egal wie oft ich vista installiere, es ist immer das gleiche... was mache ich denn immer falsch????

mein Sys:
Gigabye MA770 DS 3
X2 5200+
9600GT
2x2GB 800er


----------



## Klutten (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: update Fehler code 80070005 ???????*

Ich kann die Beschreibung nicht wirklich mit Updates in Verbindung bringen, aber vielleicht hilft es dir ja.

"Server object error 'ASP 0178 : 80070005'" error message when you attempt to connect to a database results page created in FrontPage


----------



## Triple-Y (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: update Fehler code 80070005 ???????*

nach dieser Anleitung:
"2.    In der Ansicht Ordner expandieren Sie den Ordner "%Programme%\Gemeinsame Dateien\System". "

Wo finde ich diesen Ordner? unter Programme ist nur ein verknüpfter Ordner "gemeinsame Dateien", welchen ich nicht betreten darf /kann. Auch als Admin nicht....


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: update Fehler code 80070005 ???????*

Ich hatte mal genau das gleiche Problem mit den Updates. 
Nur das bei mir der Fehlercode 0x8007000*b* lautete. Geholfen hat bei mir das: KLICK
Vieleicht hilft es trotz anderen Fehlercode bei dir auch


----------

